# would SR20 injectors, TB and MAF on GA16 help?



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Just curious, I saw this thread here which made me curious. I'm thinking about swapping in SR20 injectors, Throttle Body (port matched of course) and MAF (or 240 MAF if that would be better) and running an S-AFC... what problems or benefits do you guys think this would produce. I have given up on my plan to turbo the GA so this would be an NA car with I/H/E and I've read that the stock injectors only run around 120 whp or something like that... I know theres no way I'm near 120 whp but do you think doing this upgrade would help in any way at all? thanks in advance -James :cheers:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

alright, I'm gonna request a bump on this... I dont think this has been done (to a NA ga at least) so I'm now just asking *theoretically* will this help any? thanks, James.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

James I was also thinking about this but i ran into some issues. THe S-AFC would cost a pretty penny to fine tune. 
I was thinking of boring out the stock throttle body and intake manifold because for those of us with a HS CAI, dont forget that the first pipe is 2.5" and the SR20 TB is 3" I believe, so we would need the SR20 short ram intake pipe. 
I suggest you get a lightened crank pulley, its a great buy for less than $200.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

i think the SAFC is totally worth it. my friend with a Prelude got his car dynoed/tuned with it and he gained 12 horsepower and around 8 torque. He only has a AEM Short Ram and a GReddy Evo. I was VERY impressed with the results and i'm still watching eBay and other places for a good price


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think I'm going to go to a junk yard and roll with this idea within the next 4 months (maybe 6, being honest and reasonable, beer money still comes first ) I will try this, and try to hit up a dyno both before and after, as well as tune with a S-AFC... Thanks for the reply's -James


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you know, you could always see if any shops or people around where you live have a wideband 02 you might be able to rent out...theres a kid here in tallahassee that rents out his wideband for $50...then for another $50, he street tunes your safc, instead of dyno tuning, whick is usually around $120 per hour here ...see if anyone has those abilities where you live...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> Just curious, I saw this thread here which made me curious. I'm thinking about swapping in SR20 injectors, Throttle Body (port matched of course) and MAF (or 240 MAF if that would be better) and running an S-AFC... what problems or benefits do you guys think this would produce. I have given up on my plan to turbo the GA so this would be an NA car with I/H/E and I've read that the stock injectors only run around 120 whp or something like that... I know theres no way I'm near 120 whp but do you think doing this upgrade would help in any way at all? thanks in advance -James :cheers:


No No NO!!!! SR20 Injectors will not go into a CA16. They use a diffrent mounting system. As for the throttlebody....just use a generic Ford/GM one and get it matched up....Don't go to the expense of a SR20 one.....piss easy....I used a Ford Falcon 68mm one bored out to 70mm for my RB30E..

Why do people love the SR engines and think every bit of them is gold.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

You can squeese a bit more out of your stock injectors by getting a riseing rate fuel regulator and a extra inline fuel pump. Also another option is to add a extra injector or water injection to keep the detonation away.....

As far as computers and AFM meters go just get a Motec, Microtech, wolf3d instead to a S-AFC....just because its jap doesn't mean its better. Plus they are laptop tuneable etc.....

Turbo? meh go the supercharger.....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

First of all, SR20 injectors will fit on a (and its GA16, not CA16). I believe most if not all nissan injectors will interchange. 

The SR20 engine IMO and im sure others as well, is one of the best engines to work and modify. In all honesty, please dont contribute when it is apparent that you dont know jack about the GA16DE engine. Supercharger?? they dont make one for our engine. But this is not the issue please dont go :topic: 

I just think we should get the I/H/E, crank pulley, JWT cams, JWT ECU (to optimize the cams), port and polish, the help of fluids like water wetter (it does work), then add the 240sx MAF, the bigger throttle body, and injectors. 

One thing i was thinking about. A 2.25" exhaust system is optimal on the Sr20 engine which puts out about 120-125 HP at the crank stock. Now im thinking, if my GA16 is putting out those same numbers (theoretically), shouldnt I be able to gain some horsepower??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the reason I sait SR20 parts is because they are cheap and easy to find, I could find injectors, tb and maf all for under 100 bucks and all should be *almost* direct bolt on, they wouldnt need too much work.

I am talking about a GA16 engine, not a CA16 engine... and yes yes yes the injectors will fit  I dont think of a Sr20 parts as gold, but for a sentra they are cheap practical upgrades, I was thinking about using injectors, tb and maf off of an altima (KA24) or spec-v (QR25) but I dont know anything about those two motors and the possibility of uncompatibility is too risky which is why I think the SR would be best suited for this.

and the reason for an S-AFC? no reason, I just felt like that would be my best option at this point, but I will look into an AFM meter...

and as far as the supercharger, since there isnt one I dont think I'll go with one... I think you think I have a different engine than I do. :-D


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh and chris, I will eventually go crank pulley, of course, but I'm still debating on the other parts... depends on where I want to go with the car, the good thing about this upgrade (the maf/injector/tb) is that if I go turbo, I can keep them, whereas if I do a cam/ecu upgrade, I'd have to reupgrade to the turbo cams and turbo ecu = not monitarily good...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I wouldn't do the SR20 injectors, but the TB should help throttle response a bit.
Check here for why not to use the injectors
http://www.mathermotorsports.com/html/timmotor.html
http://www.mathermotorsports.com/html/bobupdate.html
Mather Motorsports Rally 1.6L B13. Always a good read even though its probably 4-5 years old since i first read it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hrmm, I read the whole thing, but something seems wrong... the fact the stock GA injectors max out at 116 whp (theoretically) would make one assume larger injectors would help out the car a great bit, especially when nearing the 116 whp mark (if injector flow to hp rating are on a curve) Anyway I still think using SR injectors would be benificial if matched with some sort of air to fuel controlling device, which mathermotorsport wasnt using at that point.

A second question I have, the local junkyard has altima's but not 240sx's, would an altima and 240sx use the same maf? also would using an altima maf be beneficial? and lastly what how big are altima injectors? thanks -James


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sorry I ment GA not CA....a typo there  ....I was talking injector impedance, eg 2 ohm 4ohm etc. Also it depends on the mounting system, as some Nissan injectors are top feed (CA and RB) , while others are side feed (eg SR20)....even if they use the same feed system, you have to make sure your ECU can drive the injectors (eg 2ohm, 16ohm)

And no not all Nissn injectors will interchange, eg CA and RB ones won't due to diffrent injector impedance, even when they are the same feed system and physical size....

Also with the blower idea, I know they don't make one...hell they don't even make one for my engine, but I adapted a small Toyota blower for my engine. Wheres your creativity? This bloke wants more power, whats wrong with a few diffrent ideas? The turbo is not the be all of performance.....and whats really wrong with haveing a non Nissan part in his car.....

There are other ways to get more fuel in your cylinders, eg putting a pot across your engines temp sensor (the computer one, not the gauge one!) to richen up the mixture, also a pot on your Oxygen sensor, so the computer adjusts the mixtures rich/lean as much as you want it.....

The 3 basic things you need to remeber to get a powerful N/A engine are as follows (the 3 C's):

Cams 
Carb (Injectors/Throttlebodys)
Compression


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I know the side feed injectors should fit because its been done before, even the 370cc injectors will fit my GA, although i dont think i'll be needing them. I never said there was anything wrong with creativity, its just me and James (dryboy) dont want to waste money on products that may or may not work. 

THe pot idea doesnt sound half bad but ill have to look into it. I dont know enough about air fuel mixtures to be messing around with them, all i know is that if i fuck around, there goes my engine.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Why*

I understand the TB but why the MAF and Injectors. There is NO power increase to be had and it'll be a bear to tune yourself with the SAFC. The stock MAF (which doe not reduce in size on B14's) and stock GA injectors will support the IHE, head work and cams setup. No issues with my car when it was that way before turbo.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Javy say the stock injectors are good for 116 whp, if your pushing 100 isnt that coming close to the limit... I dont know how injector flows really are, I was unsure if it was possibly on a curved graph (I dont know if that makes sense) but what I mean is like the closer you get to 116 whp the less functional the injectors are at giving the appropriate fuel. Plus if you bore out the MAF wont you be getting more air? I dont want to run lean... it was just ideas I was throwing out, but if you say all it'll need is a TB then all I'll get is a TB. Thanks wes.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

what is needed to add the injectors? will the stock ecu read them correctly or will we run rich due to the increased fuel flow? and how much is a fuel pressure regulator?

:fluffy:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> Javy say the stock injectors are good for 116 whp, if your pushing 100 isnt that coming close to the limit... I dont know how injector flows really are, I was unsure if it was possibly on a curved graph (I dont know if that makes sense) but what I mean is like the closer you get to 116 whp the less functional the injectors are at giving the appropriate fuel. Plus if you bore out the MAF wont you be getting more air? I dont want to run lean... it was just ideas I was throwing out, but if you say all it'll need is a TB then all I'll get is a TB. Thanks wes.


The stock injectors and MAF will handle any bolt-ons you plan on installing.. if you go turbo then you will need to upgrade.. otherwise it's a waste of money.. If you change your maf in anyway the ecu won't compensate correctly without being reprogrammed..

Our ECU / MAF system puts us ahead of the Honda crowd.. SAFC: Why spend all that money and headache time trying to get it right, only to have to change it and tune it all over again if you touch something. 

Install all your bolt ons.. then have your ecu repregrammed by JWT... plug and play is the only way to go.. Honda's need all those additional things like SAFC's, Fuel Pressure regulators...etc..etc... becuase they are not as smart as our ECU system... 

I know people get sick of hearing me say this, but please don't listen to Honda owners when it comes to your Nissan... except Wes...lol


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

actually it was an idea I got reading an article on NPM by some guy mike kojima, something about saying a larger TB would help the GA a lot, since hondas come stock with larger ones, and an article by mike young saying he upgraded the injectors and maf for better air/fuel flow(altho he did use an ECU) but it was just a thought that makes a lot of sense... more air + more fuel + better throttle response = ... even YOU should know this one  anyway again it was just a thought.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh and I dont listen to honda owners, I dont know any honda owners (well, at least any into modifying their cars)... I dont go to car shows or car club shit, I just like to work on my car to pass the time, it just sounded like a good idea.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> actually it was an idea I got reading an article on NPM by some guy mike kojima, something about saying a larger TB would help the GA a lot, since hondas come stock with larger ones, and an article by mike young saying he upgraded the injectors and maf for better air/fuel flow(altho he did use an ECU) but it was just a thought that makes a lot of sense... more air + more fuel + better throttle response = ... even YOU should know this one  anyway again it was just a thought.


yes upgraded injectors and maf are benificial, for a turbo application, not a naturally aspirated one.

Yes a larger throttle body is a good upgrade, if you've already done the other normal bolt-ons.

The stock maf and injectors are more than sufficent for a N/A application

PS..We are still using the stock Throttle body on Project 200SX and making close to 250whp..

Thinking is good...! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> oh and I dont listen to honda owners, I dont know any honda owners (well, at least any into modifying their cars)... I dont go to car shows or car club shit, I just like to work on my car to pass the time, it just sounded like a good idea.


wasn't talking about you...the 4th post said if its good for his friends Honda, it should be good for him..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

maybe you should look into boring out your throttle body. Also have you any plans on taking the car to the track? 

back on topic I guess I'll just save my money and ideas for something else, like this http://www.afrotechmods.com/papercooling.htm


----------

